# Brunch in Marina?



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Is there a good place for brunch at or near the Marina? I'm tasked with organizing something for a work group of 15 or so and have never even been to a Dubai brunch. Looking for something quality, preferably pay one price including alcohol.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

there is so many locations in the Marina area, what type of food would you be liking?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What's your budget? If it's company paid, may I suggest The Observatory? They do a great Friday brunch, so I've heard


----------

